# Black glass style keyboard!!!!



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice Keyboard Mod http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=17829768#post17829768


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the find looks awesome


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

I have this on my Bionic. Goes perfectly with the Deblu3 theme on Unl3ash3ed.


----------

